# Hell Party Theme



## The Amazing K (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm looking for ANY suggestions! Sorry for all of the posts.. but I'm having no luck. Any help appreciated.. Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Do a search in the upper right hand corner - I know last year there were threads on Heaven & Hell parties, so 1/2 of that content would be of interest


----------



## Kristine (Oct 6, 2009)

I am doing a hell's Kitchen in the yard on the BBQ. I will be using fake flames and putting them on on my grill and then put bones and stuff painted in faux BBQ sauce. Having a fake dummy workin the grill, tongs in all. Also having a menu sign there, with names of people that will be commin to the party " People who helped make this meal happen" etc. Also a bag ( white) looks like its full of body parts, Just newspaper stuffing with one leg just sticking out. You get the idea! Feel free to use those ideas if you want. 
Good luck, I know how you feel I have not been having any luck with my posts either. Everyone is just so busy....


----------

